# Bike rack for my car



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure where to put this so chose this section!

I need to buy a bike rack for my car (65 plate ML 250) to hold 3 kids bikes. Looking online I'm getting conflicting information. Some are says I can use a tailgate mounted rack, some are saying roof mounted only.
does anyone have any experience with these racks? I need it for this weekend too!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Call Halfords and on their database it says what will fit each car


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What options does the manufacturer list ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Turns out we don’t need to to take bikes as they’re supplies at the location.
Cheers all


----------

